# Господа скажите ... я так понимаю

## bcat

или нет .... что уже вышел Gentoo 2005.0 ????

вот если кому интересно http://store.gentoo.org/product_info.php?cPath=2&products_id=49

----------

## viy

Я думаю, что выходом можно считать момент, когда ISO-шки можно будет с зеркал скачивать.

Тогда же и официальное заявление последует (я так думаю).

А пока --- 2005.0 не на всех зеркалах есть, а там, где есть --- Permission denied.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *viy wrote:*   

> Я думаю, что выходом можно считать момент, когда ISO-шки можно будет с зеркал скачивать.
> 
> Тогда же и официальное заявление последует (я так думаю).
> 
> А пока --- 2005.0 не на всех зеркалах есть, а там, где есть --- Permission denied.

 

А это не помагает?

```

# ln -sfn  /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0 make.profile

# emerge sync

# emerge -u world
```

----------

## WI

 *bcat wrote:*   

> или нет .... что уже вышел Gentoo 2005.0 ????
> 
> вот если кому интересно http://store.gentoo.org/product_info.php?cPath=2&products_id=49

 

ИМХО у генты не может быть "версии". Для подобных дистрибутивов это излишество. Нечто похожее - версия профиля, существует  исключительно для работы скриптов системы портежей. Так что о выходе так называемой "новой версии" можно узнать после очередной синхронизации дерева портежей (эмерге  отвалится с ошибкой и выдаст инструкции по замене профиля). Подозреваю что  гента с профилем  1.4 должна подняться до "наисвежайшего" состояния  без особых проблем.

----------

## viy

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> А это не помагает?
> 
> ```
> 
> # ln -sfn  /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0 make.profile
> ...

 

Говоря о релизе, говориться не только о профиле, который действительно уже давно в дереве живет, но также и о LiveCD, которые являются базой, с которой ставиться ОС на новую (т.е. голую машину). Именно о них я говорил и именно их имел ввиду bcat в первом посте.

Я также считаю, что при установленной рабочей системе менять профиль не имеет смысла, т.к. он определят набор базовых программ в виде виртуальных пакетов, ну и дает определенные дефолтные пакеты для каждого виртуального. В результате, после смены профиля, обновлению если и подлежат, то только системные пакеты, обновлять которые имеет смысл только в исключительных случаях (закрытие дырок).

Все остальное --- emerge sync && emerge -Dpuv world --- без профилей.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *GreenDragon wrote:*   А это не помагает?
> 
> ```
> 
> # ln -sfn  /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0 make.profile
> ...

 

Вот здесь у нас и различия в понимании  :Smile: 

Я ответил на реплику о "Доступ запрещен"

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Я также считаю, что при установленной рабочей системе менять профиль не имеет смысла, т.к. он определят набор базовых программ в виде виртуальных пакетов, ну и дает определенные дефолтные пакеты для каждого виртуального. В результате, после смены профиля, обновлению если и подлежат, то только системные пакеты, обновлять которые имеет смысл только в исключительных случаях (закрытие дырок).
> 
> Все остальное --- emerge sync && emerge -Dpuv world --- без профилей.

 

Согласен, если только у тебя все "x86". Для меня нормальное состояние - "~x86"  :Smile: 

----------

## bcat

Ну дома у меня давно уже 2005.0 профиль юзается .... и состояние как говорили ~x86 тоже можно сказать норма ... но на работе сервак пока ешо под профилем 2004.3 и естесно с последними обновлениями ... как говорил viy

Я также считаю, что при установленной рабочей системе менять профиль не имеет смысла, т.к. он определят набор базовых программ в виде виртуальных пакетов, ну и дает определенные дефолтные пакеты для каждого виртуального. В результате, после смены профиля, обновлению если и подлежат, то только системные пакеты, обновлять которые имеет смысл только в исключительных случаях (закрытие дырок).

Все остальное --- emerge sync && emerge -Dpuv world --- без профилей.

Просто интересно что нового используется в базовом 2005 ?

----------

## viy

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> Вот здесь у нас и различия в понимании 
> 
> Я ответил на реплику о "Доступ запрещен"
> 
> 

 

А-а-а...

Я думаю, что доступ появиться как только все зеркала синхронизируются. Или в час "Ы", когда дадут 3 зеленых свистка...

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> Согласен, если только у тебя все "x86". Для меня нормальное состояние - "~x86" 

 

Ну, я частично на ~x86. При попытке переключится на 2005.0 профиль (ради интереса) посыпалось куча ругани на маскированные пакеты (emerge -Dpuv world). Это так, к слову...

----------

## WI

Если речь идет о ливсд, то возмите к примеру кноппикс и соответсвующую инструкцию по установке. Получится генту  :Smile: .  

Вот уж чего точно никогда не буду качать, так это исошники "новой" генты.

Кстати, ситуация может коренным образом измениться если ВМЕСТО инструкции напишут красивый инсталлятор  :Sad: 

А номер... Пиар это все. Нужно же что то на коробках писать.

----------

## bcat

 *WI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Кстати, ситуация может коренным образом измениться если ВМЕСТО инструкции напишут красивый инсталлятор 
> 
> А номер... Пиар это все. Нужно же что то на коробках писать.

 

А зачем он нужен ??? я когда ставил разные линухи никогда не пользовался инсталятором .... мне почему то не удобно ..  да и потом gentoo не для рядовых юзверей, а для тех кто уже немного знаком с линухом как таковым ... а такой чел сможет его поставить и без КРАСИВОГО ИНСТАЛЯТОРА ... ну это сугубо мое мнение .... могу и ошибатся

----------

## WI

 *bcat wrote:*   

> А зачем он нужен ??? я когда ставил разные линухи никогда не пользовался инсталятором 

 

Про инсталлятор Gentoo  ходят упорные слухи.

Может он кому и нужен, пусть лепят. Грусно если это будет вместо инструкции, как в шапке например. 

А по поводу начинающих пользователей..Не вижу ничего сложного в пошаговом исполнении инструкции.

----------

## bcat

 *WI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Про инсталлятор Gentoo  ходят упорные слухи.
> 
> Может он кому и нужен, пусть лепят. Грусно если это будет вместо инструкции, как в шапке например. 
> ...

 

У меня есть знакомы АДМИН (с боооооольшой буквы  :Smile:  ) он сидит на винде и ничего другого не признает .... вот он мне высказал что установка виндов намного лучше иприятней чем моя Gentoo ... просто он видел как я ее собирал у себя дома  :Smile:  .... мои доводы по поводу линуха он не воспринимал ни в каком виде ... 

А вот красивый инсталятор просто будет отвлекать как мне кажется от установки.  Там навернека будут куча всяких опций где можно будет поставить галочку а рядовой пользователь даже не подумает прочитать для чего эта галочка ... а она может существенно изменить установку .... хотябы тотже самый iptables ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GreenDragon

 *bcat wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ..  да и потом gentoo не для рядовых юзверей, а для тех кто уже немного знаком с линухом как таковым

 

Ну, батенька мой, так можно далеко зайти. 

Чтоб лишить, так сказать Вас девственности в этом вопросе, можел Вам лучше тогда LFS использовать ?  :Smile: 

Не обижайся, но ты не прав. GenToo достаточно дружественнен как по отношению к "рядовому пользователю" так и к гуру.

----------

## viy

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> можел Вам лучше тогда LFS использовать ? 

 

Пользовал я lfs, пока про gentoo не узнал.

В принципе, пару раз все сделать самому по LFS --- это очень полезно! Но очень трудоемко. Особенно все, что касается отслеживания зависимостей (тем более необязательных).

Gentoo гораздо удобнее в этом плане. А все остальное приходит с опытом.

----------

## ladserg

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

>  *bcat wrote:*   
> 
>  ..  да и потом gentoo не для рядовых юзверей, а для тех кто уже немного знаком с линухом как таковым 
> 
> Ну, батенька мой, так можно далеко зайти. 
> ...

 

ИМХО: RedHat сложнее в администрировании. Особенно когда речь заходит о переодичном обновлении сервера в течении 3 лет. Правда я не понял - какие шаги надо выполнять в Gentoo при переходе на новую версию glibc. По по воду графических redhat-тулз, то их практичность сомнительна. Правда настройщик sendmail пригодился, да и то на первое время.

----------

